# Anyone mod an HDS EDC Ultimate 60?



## Gorgon5 (Jan 7, 2012)

Howdy all, 

I've had an HDS EDC Ultimate 60 for the last several years (it was so good I stopped reading the forum!  )

Now I'm wondering if anyone out there can upgrade it to one of the latest LEDs? Or, if that is a waste of time considering new flashlight options, feel free to fill me in on that too. 

Thanks!


----------



## jake royston (Jan 8, 2012)

Ive modded a few older style hds lights, (not the ultimate 60, ive modded the ra twisty, and novatac 120p), my favorite led for these lights is the luxeon K2 UVOE from photonfanatic.com. It would help to remove the bezel ring and reflector, and take a coupke pics of the emitter as well as the inside of the head of the light. 

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gorgon5 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm not sure how to remove the bezel (there are notches for a tool I don't think I have...) but I did manage to take some photos:












Let me know if that shows what you need to see...


----------



## Flucero28 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'll do it for you, pm me with details as to what you want. 

Frank


----------



## Gorgon5 (Jan 11, 2012)

PM sent!


----------

